# Computer keeps rebooting itself.



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

As the title says, my computer has been rebooting itself randomly the last week and a half. Seeing as how I've failed to find a solution for this myself, I registered here to make a post. Always managed to solve other issues thanks to people on here before.

First thing that struck my mind was overheating, but the temperatures aren't higher then before. Even opened my balcony door(-5 degrees celsius outside), opened my case and put my computer close to the door. Max temperature at that point was my cpu at 35 degrees celsius, and I was running at 100% cpu usage just to see how hot it would get.

Next thing I figured my psu didn't give out enough power, but as I wrote above, running at 100% cpu usage, with 5 games up + anti virus scan, that doesn't seem to be the case either.

RAM then, got 2 x 1024 sticks, tested them in every combination in the slots(switched places, tried one at a time in each slot and so on). Tested with my friends ram sticks, same problem. Put in my old Motherboard incase the slots were broken, no progress.

Gfx card, bought it new a month ago. Tried with my old card also, still rebooting.

Made a clean install of xp, formated the hdd. Still same problem.

Tried another hdd, no luck.

I got no idea where to go from here.

And the resets are completely random, sometimes it occurs when im in a game, sometimes when I'm chatting, sometimes when I'm surfing, there's nothing that seems to set it off.

----------

OS
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (build 2600)

CPU
3,00 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core
256 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded

HDD
SAMSUNG HD250HJ [Hard drive] (250,06 GB) -- drive 0, s/n S0URJ90Q138750, rev FH100-06, SMART Status: Healthy

Bus adapters
AWS43JFK IDE Controller
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller (4x)
VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller

Virus protection
Avast antivirus
Version 5.0.83886457
Realtime File Scanning On

Main circuit board
Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2V-MX SE Rev x.xx
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 0502 02/29/2008

Memory modules
2048 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory
Slot 'DIMM0' has 1024 MB
Slot 'DIMM1' has 1024 MB

Display
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ [Display adapter]
AG Neovo K-B19 [Monitor] (19,1"vis, s/n 64600761, november 2006)

Multimedia
Realtek High Definition Audio

If I forgot to add something, please let me know.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Turn off the reboot feature and see if there is an error on a BSOD.

Have a look in Event Viewer for serious (red) notices.


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

You mentioned that you don't think its the PSU, what is the rating on the supply? How new is it? PSUs tend to degrade over time as opposed to just failing all at once. If the computer is randomly rebooting without a blue screen, that's what I'm guessing it would be.

If you are getting a blue screen, that definitely opens up a lot more options. The first two things I would suspect would be memory and PSU. The only way to really test a power supply without a special tester is to put in a new PSU and see if it works. If you don't have one lying around, its best to start ruling out hardware one by one. You can test the memory using Memtest, follow the instructions and let it run overnight and report back any errors. As CCT mentioned, turn off automatic reboot and enable error logging.


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

No blue screen.

The psu is about a year old, It's a ky-400atx 400w.

Computer just rebooted 5 sec after the previous reboot, and sometimes it can go an hour or so before the next one.


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

That sounds like a power issue to me. You mentioned you recently added your graphics card; the minimum power requirement for the 9800GTX is 450W, per Nvidia's specs. As for why it wouldn't work with your old one, I'm not sure. Perhaps the additional draw from the new card damaged the PSU? I would suggest looking at 600W PSU or higher, and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it is a 9800gtx+ you need to be here

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

The information I gave about my psu was slightly wrong, since the name of it had 400, I assumed it had 400w. The box that the psu + chassi came with states 600w. My bad.

Guess I'll have to get a new psu as it seems now.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the 600W PSU?


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

Ace Raw ky-400atx 600watt.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's junk made by raidmax

on sale on ebay $29 no returns accepted on it

upgrade it


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

A friend of mine told me it's ram related, I borrowed a 1024mb ram stick from him, using only that stick for memory, the computer ran fine for 4 hours of use, and 6 hours of idle time. Still running without any reboot now. I'm just getting more and more confused from this.

Thanks for all the replies and help so far tho <3


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run memtest on your ram 1 stick at a time

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool


----------



## Gregrer (Jan 20, 2011)

Nevermind my last post. It's now back in a rebooting frenzy. Gonna get a new psu as soon as I can. Thanks for the help.


----------

